# my bosc got pissed



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Well yesterday when my fieonce got him out of his cage, he attacked her. He's just a little sh*t, mabye 4-5 inches nares to vent, but he latched on to her shirt and thrashed about for a bit, then just held it for about 5 minutes. When he let go she put him back and he ran to the edge of his tank and lunged at our car for a couple minutes. Crazy bastard. He hasn't shown any agression to us before this. I took him out a couple hours later and he we was fine. Atleast he's frisky i guess.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

he doesnt like your fionce im guessing


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

excuse my ignorance, but what is a bosc? post some pics if possible


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

savannah monitor


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

perahps a sign of things to come :rasp: just kidding man

i think sometimes all pets kinda go nuts, some days i can hold my snake, other days he's a little bitch to me, i just think they let there wild wild side out


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

like the saying goes
you just cant trust reptiles
they will never be taimed like a cat or a dog


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> like the saying goes
> you just cant trust reptiles
> they will never be taimed like a cat or a dog
> [snapback]878244[/snapback]​


keeps things interesting


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Judging by its size its still very young and Im (guessing) you didnt have it very long, the reason it was not agressive before is it was stressed out from a new enviorment and has become used to it and its true nature came through. This process could take several weeks depending on many factors. Chances are if you keep it in a healthy stress free enviroment and in a "LARGE" enclosure it will eventually calm down enough to handle but this will take some time. I had one that was nasty till the size of about 2 feet but bacame very docile when he got larger.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yes, we have only had him about 4 weeks, he's young and has been agressive ever since we got him. Just hadnet made a move when we are holding him before, and hasent since.


----------

